
How I Learned Enough Ruby On Rails In 12 Weeks To Launch Freelancify - mjfern
http://www.jamesfend.com/learned-ruby-rails-12-weeks-launch-freelancify
======
lachyg
Previous discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3504471>

------
GigabyteCoin
Let's hope your customers don't read this ;)

